# Meine Suche nach dem Diablo3 Gästekey



## NtOthEL (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo lieber Freund des gameln,

Da ich nicht 60Euro für Diblo3 ausgeben möchte, ohne das Spiel davor getestet zu haben, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar, wenn du mir deinen übrigen Diablo3 Gästekey schickst per E-Mail an N03L1993@gmail.com oder per PN etc. 

Danke im vorraus, MfG Noel


----------

